# Scottish cruise to TTOC Event



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Now we have the place and date lets get the cruise organised down south, 
i take it that most of us will be travelling down on the Saturday and going to the AGM on the Saturday night ?
Hotels being arranged by the TTOC cheap rates :wink:

*NAMES *
Trev & Evelyn
Abz001 & Mike
Heather & Peter
James & Adrian
Davey & Anna + the kid's
Helen & Brian 
Stevie


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Count me and Mike in if he is onshore


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a Hotel in mind don't book anything just yet.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope & Hev 

Depending on what time you intend to leave, we may stay a bit closer to Glagow on the Friday night.

Pit-stop at Daveg's pad again?............pweeeeeeese!......Julie makes fab roll 'n' sausage! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> phope & Hev
> 
> Depending on what time you intend to leave, we may stay a bit closer to Glagow on the Friday night.
> 
> ...


 dont think we need to leave that early say 06:00 :wink: 
good idea will have to see how many are going down would have a traffic jam at Davids if theirs a good number of us going  better let her know that she will be getting invaded again

ps Hev wheres Glagow you been on that cheap wine from Aberdeen again :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We have a Hotel in mind don't book anything just yet.


 no problem Andrew thought you might have


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i will not be able to attend :evil:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i will not be able to attend :evil:


 come on spill the beans :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i will not be able to attend :evil:


You're not getting married that day are you ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> ps Hev wheres Glagow you been on that cheap wine from Aberdeen again :lol:


Oooops  ....HevNav at her best again :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i will not be able to attend :evil:
> ...


'tis the only way you can get out a TT meet....even then, the meet can come to the wedding! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Trev,

Count us in for the cruise down


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Names added to first page James


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Davey added your name to first page


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

long story people, long story!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> phope & Hev
> 
> Depending on what time you intend to leave, we may stay a bit closer to Glagow on the Friday night.
> 
> ...


You are all more than welcome to pit stop as usual ,,,, i will post a thread soon for the NW drive to the event , need to look at the route ie motorway ,, or cross country , i know you guys will want the shortest/ fastest way   after a long drive


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > phope & Hev
> ...












Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

is there much of a diversion to get to Mr G house ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> is there much of a diversion to get to Mr G house ?


Whoz zat? 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > is there much of a diversion to get to Mr G house ?
> ...


 David ...G :roll: you been on the wine again?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

_<hic>_

Not really - just off junc 26 on the M6 (north of Manchester)  
(although I have to admit to not looking at the map much regarding relationship to the event)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> _<hic>_
> 
> Not really - just off junc 26 on the M6 (north of Manchester)
> (although I have to admit to not looking at the map much regarding relationship to the event)
> ...


 if its not that far off our route why not will see what the reat of the guys think eh


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Well hello there, yes im still alive in case your wondering...........sorry not been to any meets etc, life took a tumble for the worst im afraid but hopefully things will get better now.................ANYWAY Iv managed to coax my man to take the weekend off, for the AGM, so if its ok I would love to join the cruise. Whats the script with the hotel etc, ie price, where and does it have any facilities "discounted rates by any chance". Would be nice to catch up with you all again............ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

JJ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Helen good to hear from you ,here is the thread with all the info for the hotel
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444
Go for the b+b+ evening meal for £80 per room


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bet me to it Andy 

hi Helen welcome back to the fold  will add your names to the list, will post up the details later as to where and when to meet up for the cruise down south,


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Double room booked with a z bed for Adrian [smiley=kid.gif] included

What time are we eating Trev as they can book it for us in advance if you want?


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> long story people, long story!


LOL Jax has said hes not alowed :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> .
> Double room booked with a z bed for Adrian [smiley=kid.gif] included
> 
> What time are we eating Trev as they can book it for us in advance if you want?


 will know who will end up in the Z bed on Saturday night :lol: 
better not book your meal till we find out what time the AGM will be held at  
have you moved into your new house yet mate :?:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Trev,

You are bound to be right re the z bed, lord fauntleroy normally gets his way. I trust you are bringing the penguins?

Regarding the meal we will follow your lead 

Moving the week beginning the 1st June. Glad to have the estate as a runaround now...will come in handy.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> You are bound to be right re the z bed, lord fauntleroy normally gets his way. I trust you are bringing the penguins?
> 
> ...


 lord fauntleroy :lol: penguins!!!!!! wont be enough room in the car to keep Adrian going on them for the weekend
all the best on your move give us a shout if you need a hand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

a suggestion: let's meet up after you had bacon/saussages etc at the "Wiggan cafe"
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> a suggestion: let's meet up after you had bacon/saussages etc at the "Wiggan cafe"
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914


Good idea Dani, the more the merrier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Well said, Trev 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Stevie has his name down for the event this show & shine thing has gone to his head :wink: 
will add your mane Stevie,
What time do you all think we should head off taken into account Hev & Phope are coming from Aberdeen if not staying over in Glasgow ? and for us to tie up with Davidg then onto Dani's


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Stevie has his name down for the event this show & shine thing has gone to his head :wink:
> will add your mane Stevie,
> What time do you all think we should head off taken into account Hev & Phope are coming from Aberdeen if not staying over in Glasgow ? and for us to tie up with Davidg then onto Dani's


Tuesday?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev ~ we normally leave Strathclyde Park around 9am/9.30am and head down to Dave's from there. That usually gets us to Dave's for between 12 and 1pm......then aim to be at the hotel for about 4pm.

phope and I will probably stay at the travelodge type place at Strathclyde Park, so don't worry about us 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev ~ we normally leave Strathclyde Park around 9am/9.30am and head down to Dave's from there. That usually gets us to Dave's for between 12 and 1pm......then aim to be at the hotel for about 4pm.
> 
> phope and I will probably stay at the travelodge type place at Strathclyde Park, so don't worry about us
> 
> Hev x


 sound ok to me  will have to contact Dani to see where we can meet up with her as well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> will have to contact Dani to see where we can meet up with her as well


Check out this thread
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914

We can meet at the Unicorn just round the corner from me. Handy: they have a Shell petrol station right next to it 8)

See you all there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie has his name down for the event this show & shine thing has gone to his head :wink:
> ...


 just because you've got plenty of spare time & cash :wink: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I can assure you that I have neither time nor money now that I have retired. As the old saying goes, I don't know how I ever found the time to work now that I have given up my day job.

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cant keep a good man down eh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It is looking like we will be heading down the east coast (via YellowTT and Wallsendmag).....not got the map out yet   ....the original pit-stop at Daveg's is not going to be open by the look of things 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> It is looking like we will be heading down the east coast (via YellowTT and Wallsendmag).....not got the map out yet   ....the original pit-stop at Daveg's is not going to be open by the look of things
> 
> Hev x


You can always still use my pit-stop and perhaps we can have lunch there? [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914&p=1482090#p1482090

Leaving time from the Unicorn will be no later than 2pm 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folks thats us back home and fighting fit  well sort of ! seeing by the last few posts we are off down the east coast  
will see were monthefish & jugger can arrange a place to meet up with us


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Brian* been added to the list :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I take it then that you are not joining my cruise but doing your own thing?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I take it then that you are not joining my cruise then but doing your own thing?


 i think we are still on for meeting up with your clan :wink: just have to find out the best way down to you Dani  
not missing out on some bacon butties :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Trev

If you are travelling down the East coast, I suspect that you will find that Dani's place means a bit of a diversion.

By my reckoning, Wilmslow is about 50 miles beyond your destination (Rotherham)!

Jock

:roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have said the same thing if it wasn't for the eight hour time difference. Best bet may be the OK diner at Elwick on the A19 check the best time with Yellow as he is on nights the night before.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> I would have said the same thing if it wasn't for the eight hour time difference. Best bet may be the OK diner at Elwick on the A19 check the best time with Yellow as he is on nights the night before.


 Hi Mrs W will do thanks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Trev
> 
> If you are travelling down the East coast, I suspect that you will find that Dani's place means a bit of a diversion.
> 
> ...


 well i cant argue with that mate  just hate it when your right all the time :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Trev
> ...


I know, perhaps I was a woman in another life!!! 
Sorry Hev. :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> I know, perhaps I was a woman in another life!!!
> Sorry Hev. :lol:












Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good morning  
had a look at a couple of routes M6 is 294 ml and 5 hrs drive not counting stops for you know what  and the A1 route which is 251 mls and 6 hrs drive and we can meet up with yellow,walsendmag, & Mal, let me know which one you feel best with  am not fussy i just want to get down their :lol:
cheers Trev & Evelyn


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Not sure yet whether I can make it yet but I would recommend avoiding the first part of the A1, by cutting off the Edinburgh bypass and taking the A68 to Carfraemill, then heading to Coldstream on the A697 and joining the A1 at Morpeth. The route has less trucks to pass than the A1 and is a much more interesting route.

The M74/M6 I find - especially in July - is busy and boring.

Just my pennyworth!

8)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree re the M6/M74.

I drove up from Wilmslow (Manchester) to Edinburgh this morning on the M6 and then M74 but for the last part took the A702 to make it more interesting.

The A1 is slower but more fun to drive plus we can pick up TTs en route. Going via Coldstream sounds a good idea


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Shame I only live 20miles from Event........Tempted to come and meet you for the bacon butties !!!    
P.S. I did mention somewhere but we have loads of room for 'folk' crashing or camping............. 8) 8) 
See ya all soon.............David


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

trev said:


> good morning
> had a look at a couple of routes M6 is 294 ml and 5 hrs drive not counting stops for you know what  and the A1 route which is 251 mls and 6 hrs drive and we can meet up with yellow,walsendmag, & Mal, let me know which one you feel best with  am not fussy i just want to get down their :lol:
> cheers Trev & Evelyn


Hi trev , hope you guys can meet us, would make a good convoy. Hope fully there will be a few meeting at the a19 diner.
cheers 
mal


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > good morning
> ...


 Hy Mal where have you been hiding :lol: never saw you since last years meeting mind your still due me a few pints :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like 1PM at the diner for us so if you want to aim for that from further North


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like 1PM at the diner for us so if you want to aim for that from further North


Hi Andy spoke to Hev & Peter last night about the trip south, and Davey and Anna are round tomorrow so we can have a chin wag about the best route for us to come down, so hopefully it will all be sorted out the morra


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning Trev,

Let us know what time you are setting off so we can tag along 

Thanks
James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 1PM at the diner for us so if you want to aim for that from further North
> ...


Sorry its 1PM let us know either way.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Morning Trev,
> 
> Let us know what time you are setting off so we can tag along
> 
> ...


 hi james will do


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you do come down the East Coast we will meet up at Annitsford at high noon (55 03 53 71 N-1 34 52 67 W) at the carpark behind the petrol station .


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll be leaving around 10.30 so if that fits around any cruises let me know if not I'll see you peeps down there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a quick note , the A1 south of Scotch Corner to Dishforth is one long set of roadworksso best to avoid. We'll be going down the A19 for this part of the journey.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Have a good event and drive my friends  ,,,,, but as i have been told that I'm not on the forum very often by someone :twisted: who does not know my name is in the "hidden" users , i have read all the posts so enjoy :-* :-*

D & J xxxxx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dave ~ I'm gutted you guys are not gonna be there this year. Just because people don't post much, does it mean the are not valuable??? :?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Dave ~ not valuable??? :?
> 
> Hev x


Worthless according to one person :x :x :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You know what we think


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ~ not valuable??? :?
> ...


Well he is unimportant in my book!

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

davidg said:


> Worthless according to one person


I didn't think Julie was so harsh!! :lol: :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> Have a good event and drive my friends  ,,,,, but as i have been told that I'm not on the forum very often by someone :twisted: who does not know my name is in the "hidden" users , i have read all the posts so enjoy :-* :-*
> 
> D & J xxxxx


 feel for you mate we'll get some cardboard cutouts made up of you's :wink: trev & evie


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jock said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Worthless according to one person
> ...


Henry ...
LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure the others will fill you in on why we are not going


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good event and drive my friends  ,,,,, but as i have been told that I'm not on the forum very often by someone :twisted: who does not know my name is in the "hidden" users , i have read all the posts so enjoy :-* :-*
> ...


Cheers Trev ,, will miss you and the rest of the clan [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> You know what we think


Thanks Andy ,,, see you around ,, may be at a little up north trip    we talked about  at inters [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 get yourself to the event [smiley=bigcry.gif] you;ve showed your support at our Scottish events in the past is it cause i about beat you at last years show and shine :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> feel for you mate we'll get some cardboard cutouts made up of you's :wink: trev & evie


 get yourself to the event [smiley=bigcry.gif] you;ve showed your support at our Scottish events in the past is it cause i about beat you at last years show and shine :wink:[/quote]

Trev

Replied to your pm :wink: :wink: :wink:

As for the show and shine ,,, could not enter a 10 month old TTS ,,,,, never mind a 10 year old mk1 ,,,, ohh did you receive a trophy last year :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Tip for you to win this year use swissvax 8) 8) 8) 8) listen to you old m8 JIAB ,,, not dodododododo extinct juice :roll: :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> Trev
> 
> Replied to your pm :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> ...


  Bloody hell went to all this expense getting the engine bay chromed for nothing :lol:

*TROPHY* nope  key ring mate :roll:

Dave & Jac were round last Saturday still swears buy swissvax even though he was hard done by them, 
he mentioned you had a new tt how do you like it (stupid question eh !) evie was having a look at mk2 roadster still a bit dear for us yet :wink:

enjoy your holiday speak to you when you get back


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Event update folks meeting Hev & Phope at Kincardine bridge around 09:30 ish then heading through to Strathclyde park to meet up with Davey & Anna then on to meet Andrew.

Blackers (James) are you wanting to meet up at our house then head off to Kincardine mate let me know  
now back to more important things only 3 more coats of polish to go :lol: + build up the engine bay 

jock are you showing your presence at the meet mate


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Event update folks meeting Hev & Phope at Kincardine bridge around 09:30 ish then heading through to Strathclyde park to meet up with Davey & Anna then on to meet Andrew.
> 
> Blackers (James) are you wanting to meet up at our house then head off to Kincardine mate let me know
> now back to more important things only 3 more coats of polish to go :lol: + build up the engine bay
> ...


Doesn't it make more sense for Davey to drive east to meet with you somewhere near Edinburgh? 

Just trying to be helpful - as always - but it does seem odd to me to have to drive over from the east to the M74 if you are meeting Andy at Newcastle. Especially, as Blackers is Edinburgh based.

I am still hoping to make it but it's doubtful at the moment.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Event update folks meeting Hev & Phope at Kincardine bridge around 09:30 ish then heading through to Strathclyde park to meet up with Davey & Anna then on to meet Andrew.
> ...


hi jock going down m74 onto the m6 and meeting andrew at washington services as he has said a lot of road work on the a1 at the moment


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

But Washington Services *is* on the A1 - and the roadworks are south of there!!!

It's 154.4 miles from your home to Washington Services and 188.5 miles to there via Bothwell Services - which is 37.6 miles in the wrong direction (that's the exact distance from your house to Bothwell Services)!!

For Blackers, if he goes from his place in Edinburgh to you, then the m74 route his journey is 209.4 miles instead of 132.7 miles direct to Washington Services. That's a whopping 76.7 miles extra!!

In any case, the last thread that I saw from Andy said that the A1 roadworks were south of Scotch Corner, which is 38.1 miles south of Washington Services.

I thought Andy suggested missing the A1 roadworks by taking the A19 further south???

Sorry, I am just trying to be helpful!! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We cut accross to the A19 from the services to meet up with Andy and the others.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We cut accross to the A19 from the services to meet up with Andy and the others.


Yes, I know. The point that I was making was that the A1 roadworks will not impact on the Scottish contingent, as they approach the services from the north.

Jock
8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We cut accross to the A19 from the services to meet up with Andy and the others.
> ...


The general feeling is that the A1 north of Newcastle is not the place to be on the first Saturday of the School holidays English schools that is.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I suggest that there will be very few English schoolkids and their parents going *south* from Edinburgh on the A1 to Washington. In any case, it was suggested in an earlier thread that the best route to take, rather than the A1 all the way, was Edinburgh to Coldstream, and then to join the A1 at Morpeth for the short trip south to Washington Services.

However, if Blackers is happy to drive an extra 76 miles then so be it. 8)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm not standing on any bridges waiting on you this time either!! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I'm not standing on any bridges waiting on you this time either!! :wink:


Boooooo!!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was thinking more of jacknifed caravans honest :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I was thinking more of jacknifed caravans honest :roll:


Doesn't that happen on the A69 then?

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I'm not standing on any bridges waiting on you this time either!! :wink:


beats standing on street corners :wink: replyed to your p/m


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just waiting for James to reply and see what he thinks


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Trev, we are still on for next weekend  
Looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just the three extra coats of wax.....you must be slipping :wink:

Is this roughly the correct route?
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...55.385352,-2.466431&spn=2.143778,7.097168&z=8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks right to me


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like it will be a long drive and I'll be a passenger!! Should be fun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

04DTT said:


> Looks like it will be a long drive and I'll be a passenger!! Should be fun


All the fun of meeting up


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

04DTT said:


> Looks like it will be a long drive and I'll be a passenger!! Should be fun


You gonna be joining us for our wee cruise down? 

Hev x


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hev said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it will be a long drive and I'll be a passenger!! Should be fun
> ...


I am indeed as James co-pilot :!:

Thats of course, if you will have me :?:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Trev,

So what time would you like us to be at your place on Saturday morning? [smiley=zzz.gif]

A wee suggestion re the route...
If Andy & Val drove over to meet us on the M74/M6 at Carlisle we could continue South and meet up with Dani A3DFU in Wilmslow (just South of Manchester) stop at her pub/shell garage and join up with the NW cruise for the last bit to Rother Park.

What does every one thinK? 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...=54.946076,-1.2854&spn=4.335671,14.238281&z=7


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

James ~ I think the idea is to meet Andy and Val then scoot down to met up with YELLOW and co on the A19. If I remember correctly, I think we could be pushing our luck to get down to Dani's in time for her departure time.

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Hev 

Fair enough, I hadn't realised we were meeting up with NE TTs 

James


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Evening Trev,
> 
> So what time would you like us to be at your place on Saturday morning? [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> ...


Morning James 
If you could be across at our bit for about 09:00 ish should be enough time to meet up with Hev at Kincardine 
thats if i get all the parts back for my car was promised them back last week but the blokes let me down  
will have the kettle on for a quick cuppa on saturday :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> James ~ I think the idea is to meet Andy and Val then scoot down to met up with YELLOW and co on the A19. If I remember correctly, I think we could be pushing our luck to get down to Dani's in time for her departure time.
> 
> Hev x


Not to mention MalTT Sporty and Mav696 plus we go past XTRs new house so we might get a wave.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > James ~ I think the idea is to meet Andy and Val then scoot down to met up with YELLOW and co on the A19. If I remember correctly, I think we could be pushing our luck to get down to Dani's in time for her departure time.
> ...


What do you mean we go past xtr house!! Are we not invited in for a cuppa & bacon roll


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Incase anyone is wondering there is a Shell station halfway between the services and where we meet the rest


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can buy tickets online here until tomorrow and pick them up at the gate


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> You can buy tickets online here until tomorrow and pick them up at the gate


I thought you were meaning tickets to the Shell Station for a minute! :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy tickets online here until tomorrow and pick them up at the gate
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Morning James
> If you could be across at our bit for about 09:00 ish should be enough time to meet up with Hev at Kincardine
> thats if i get all the parts back for my car was promised them back last week but the blokes let me down
> will have the kettle on for a quick cuppa on saturday :lol:


Hello Trev  
See you on Saturday at 9.00am [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Which parts are you missing


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> > Morning James
> > If you could be across at our bit for about 09:00 ish should be enough time to meet up with Hev at Kincardine
> > thats if i get all the parts back for my car was promised them back last week but the blokes let me down
> > will have the kettle on for a quick cuppa on saturday :lol:
> ...


 all back on james will see what happens the morra when i take it out for a run :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

it'll be tears before bedtime


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all at washington on saturday.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there,

Due to sad circumstances, we are now not able to attend this meet. hope everybody has a great time. Sorry that we are gonna miss it.

Take care and have a safe journey ye all..................jj x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> it'll be tears before bedtime


 dont say that Andy  might have to come down in evie's car


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> See you all at washington on saturday.


 You sure will Mal, you buying the tea's :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Due to sad circumstances, we are now not able to attend this meet. hope everybody has a great time. Sorry that we are gonna miss it.
> 
> Take care and have a safe journey ye all..................jj x


 Hi jj sorry you can't make it and i hope things get better for you Trev & Evie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

trev said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > See you all at washington on saturday.
> ...


I thought you were trev.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

malstt said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


He is!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not wishing to put a dampener on things but this is the latest BBC forecast 

Last updated at 08.35 on Friday 17th July

Friday 07:00 
Light Rain 
Temp: 13°C 55°F

Friday 10:00 
Heavy Rain 
Temp: 15°C 59°F

Friday 13:00 
Heavy Rain 
Temp: 14°C 57°F

Friday 16:00 
Heavy Rain 
Temp: 14°C 57°F

Saturday day weather 
Heavy Rain 
Max: 14°C 57°F

Sunday weather 
Light Rain 
Max: 16°C 61°F

Monday day weather 
Heavy Rain Shower 
Max: 18°C 64°F

I'll get my brolly


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You live in Scotland and you are worried about a bit of rain :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like I will have to unpack my shorts so :!: If its is any consolation, it is nice and sunny here in Cork


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll get the teas then jock you can get the first round up at the bar hehe
A wee bit of rain won't put the dampers on it  will it?
James will give you a buzz tonight


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

04DTT said:


> Looks like I will have to unpack my shorts so :!: If its is any consolation, it is nice and sunny here in Cork


No bring your shorts. dress code for the cruse down lads & lassies shorts & tee- shirts 
if not you've to buy the drinks at the agm lol


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I will have to unpack my shorts so :!: If its is any consolation, it is nice and sunny here in Cork
> ...


What, with your legs? Make sure that children and animals are kept indoors!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Totally agree Henry, that rules me out of making the trip down to Strathclyde Park in the morning now! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Come on guys your both starting to sound like the old gits on the muppets 
what about the robin hood outfits then not had that on for a while. :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Come on guys your both starting to sound like the old gits on the muppets
> what about the robin hood outfits then not had that on for a while. :lol:


Come on Trev admit it, you really want to dress up in Evelyn's uniform (again!)!!!
:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: that's for the next meeting :-*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Nothing to do with me, but if there is a scots man willing to open his wallet at the bar, I will be there, in shorts obviously


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] you said willing, open & wallet in the one sentence you know how to upset a Scot :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We are heading down to Kincardine in the morning rather than staying overnight there - changed our minds since we would be meeting up slightly later....still 9.30am at the hotel place there???

As for the dress-code, I vote for the Robin Hood outfits (time the moths were dusted of them) - naturally only modelled by trev of course :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We are heading down to Kincardine in the morning rather than staying overnight there - changed our minds since we would be meeting up slightly later....still 9.30am at the hotel place there???
> 
> As for the dress-code, I vote for the Robin Hood outfits (time the moths were dusted of them) - naturally only modelled by trev of course :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: you know how to charm an old man, ok see you at The hotel place :roll: at 9:30 have a safe trip down you two


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: you know how to charm an old man, ok see you at The hotel place :roll: at 9:30 have a safe trip down you two


Of course I do...phope is older than me :twisted: :lol:

Think we'll be setting off around 7.30/7.45 I think....tis gonna be a long driving day tomorrow...even more so on Sunday  - looking forward to it tho......just finished painting my nails in preparation  (afterall, no point in cleaning the car, we'll be filthy by the time we get down there! :? )

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ps.anyone noticed how many posts/views this thread has had?......the most for a meet thread for a while :lol:....we are a sociable bunch  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ONE more sleep


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ONE more sleep


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*NO MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!*

Drive carefully guys...and we'll see ya soon 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cars packed and ready to go just waiting on the other half to get ready !!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

trev said:


> Cars packed and ready to go just waiting on the other half to get ready !!!


I'll tell her when i see her. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You on a death wish


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Always,  see you soon mate (meeting you at washington) 8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Well, are you all back safely?
:?: 
Jock


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi jock
all back home now got home about 21.00 was a really good cruise down plenty of stops and tea breaks 
time just flew by, had a great time Hope the others did as well. 
hope you can make the next one jock missed your company


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Hi jock
> all back home now got home about 21.00 was a really good cruise down *plenty of stops and tea breaks *


Thanks for the update Trev, it sounds just like one of your "working" days with British Gas!! :lol: :lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jock
> ...


 Thats true mate, but a lot better company to sit and talk too, :lol: 
how did your weekend go ? all things go to plan


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's one of the food Stops we had :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It would have been better if i had remembered about the hours time difference from Scotland to England, no wonder the trains run late :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

And the hold ups at passport control [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
did you lift the banner that we took down ? left it in a heap at the waters edge :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> It would have been better if i had remembered about the hours time difference from Scotland to England, no wonder the trains run late :lol: :lol: :lol:


Andy, the time difference is *not *between Scotland and England. Was Hevnav involved? I will say no more!! :lol:

As for the pic above, did he eat his Dad and big brother? 

Trev, yes I had a great weekend doing 5 am airport runs (not in a TT!!) Fri, Sat and Sun. :roll:

Jock
8)

p.s. Hev only kidding, honest!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> And the hold ups at passport control [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> did you lift the banner that we took down ? left it in a heap at the waters edge :roll:


Yes and the rest, in a thunderstorm


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been better if i had remembered about the hours time difference from Scotland to England, no wonder the trains run late :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Jock if you seen the burger that the wee man had   would of done you the week and he finnished the lot.
Hevnav !!!!! Wallsendnav's just as bad :wink:

Trev, yes I had a great weekend doing 5 am airport runs (not in a TT!!) Fri, Sat and Sun. :roll: 
any big tippers Jock :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What chance do I have if the Hotel puts the wrong postcode on their website ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> What chance do I have if the Hotel puts the wrong postcode on their website ?


 :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Nobody mentioned a bbq? 

I was going to come down to Strathclyde Park in the morning but as we were planning on a late night on Saturday, I went back to sleep! 

Good that you all got back & forth without any problems and had a good time. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Nobody mentioned a bbq?
> 
> I was going to come down to Strathclyde Park in the morning but as we were planning on a late night on Saturday, I went back to sleep!
> 
> Good that you all got back & forth without any problems and had a good time. 8)


They could have done with your Barbi skills by the look of the sausages :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Carbon is good for you....keeps you _regular _ :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope you all had a good cruise down and the weather was kind to you....... WHERE ARE ALL THE SNAPS THEN...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Carbon is good for you....keeps you _regular _ :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 Don't listen to them Hev they were good  pardon me have to run :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hope you all had a good cruise down and the weather was kind to you....... WHERE ARE ALL THE SNAPS THEN...........


On the photo thread, this is what they would have seen if they had got there on time :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Well I hate to say it Andy but I did warn them about driving to Newcastle from Edinburgh via Cardiff!! :lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The timings were very.....<ahem> liberal! :lol:. Started off only 10 minutes late (well if I'd have been on time, it wouldn't have been right!).....then we were too busy bleathering at Strathclyde Park....then a bit longer at Gretna Services (car Blackers were needing fuel for the body)...then we were big-time late for Washington......ho hum :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes  sorry about that it was the attraction of flame grilled  
And a large chance to stock up before leaving the country :wink:


----------

